# will he make it



## peacemaker (Dec 12, 2007)

i have 5 juvenile red-bellies and one of them has competly lost an eye. he still swims around as if all is fine and dandy but he's missing an eye man. is he foing to survive?


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

maybe depends on if other eat him becouse he is weaker now, i had a rbp he was tatllay blind from brith and he made it until about 3 inches before they killed him.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

jordan123 said:


> maybe depends on if other eat him becouse he is weaker now, i had a rbp he was tatllay blind from brith and he made it until about 3 inches before they killed him.


P.s are tuff lil buggers, if u keep it from, getting infected, have enuff space and feed them regularly he should be ok


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

maybe put him in a hospital tank with a little salt.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I've heard a few times that a one eyed p is often one of the most agressive p in a group... that or he becomes the weakest link in the tank and eventually dies due to agression.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

at that size they can be like that but once thier bigger there fine

just add some salt along with an anti fungal

he should be fine (if he is the weakest he will most likely be the smallest so if hes at a good size he shoudl be fine


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a one eyed P and I think it's the most aggressive now. It was nipped quite a bit for a while after the loss, but I think it realized it needs to watch its back. They are tough fish. A lot of breeders experience fly with one eye and get rid of them because they wont sell, but they can grow just as effectively with the disability.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

He should be fine with only one eye mate but hopefully the other p's wont think he is weaker than them or else he will be eaten and attacked


----------



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

i have had 4 in a tank for about 4 years and 1 of them lost a eye when they were small 2"maybe . now he or she is the alpha fish in the tank at around the 9"-10"mark , he will sometimes bump into a log or another fish but has never wounded himself(touch wood) so far, i cant even remember the last time there was a mark on him as it goes . it sounds silly but if and when i have to put my hand in the tank i always go in on the side he can see me just in case i startle him , he's a big boy and i dont wanna make him jump as i have already on 2 occasions and nearly sh** myself


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A piranha can live a full life being blind out of one eye. Just don't be surprised if he gets taken out by others.


----------



## tom98390 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a tank of 4 caribes two of them have lost there eye. One of them lost there eye about four months ago when first got them, he is growing a bit slower then the others, but he has learned he has to to be one mean mo fo or the other will pick on him. The P that recently lost his eye (about 3-4 weeks ago) is still adjusting to it as far as swimming completely straight. So for the mean time I am doing any extra feed a day (a light one) and threw 20 or so convicts from my WAY overstocked Convict breeding tank to keep there attention while he/she adjust. I have what you might call a slightly over stocked P tank (4 4inch caribes in a 72 bow) and they seem to be doing fine. They have even started turning on there 8inch pleco tank mate.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i have 8 reds and the largest one i have had since hewas abou.5" long. he has always had his right eye missing. that was 2.5 years ago AND NOW HE IS THE LARGEST IN THESHOAL AND MOST AGRESSIVE. he always keeps his blind side to the glass. here is a good pic of what it may look like when he is about 7" this guy looks bad a$$


----------

